# Bereiche transparent machen,...



## peter333 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein komplexes Blumenbild mit einem weißen Hintergrund. Wie bekomme ich den weißen Hintergrund weg, so das der Bereich transparent wird? Dieser Zauberstab bringt zwar schon einiges, aber es bleibt ein weißer Rand. Gibt es eine Funktion, die den weißen bereich erkennt und löscht oder was ähnliches?

LG Peter


----------



## Leola13 (30. Mai 2007)

Hai, 

viele Wege führen nach Rom. ;-)

Versuch es einmal über Auswahl - Farbbereich auswählen, evtl. mit Ebenenmasken oder über Pfade, das hängt vom Ausgangsbild ab.

Wenn du über den Zauberstab eine Auswahl getroffen hast, reicht es evtl. den Bereich um X px zu erweitern.

Ciao Stefan


----------

